# Smoked Salmon Chowder



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Found this little gem of a recipe & made some with the salmon I brought home from Alaska. It's pretty darn tasty, we'll certainly make it again.

https://littlespicejar.com/smoked-salmon-chowder/


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks great and all, but I can only eat Salmon that's been grilled. Chowder is awesome if its Clam. I'll take your word that its tasty.


----------



## BruinPoint (Mar 22, 2010)

Smoked is about the only way I enjoy eating trout. I've tried a couple of smoked trout/salmon chowders and they've all been excellent. Haven't tried the version you posted yet so I'll put it on the list!

Here's my favorite so far.
https://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/smoked-trout-chowder.html


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks awesome to me, wish I had some salmon in the freezer.


----------

